# Constant pitch whistle under hood



## heydn62 (Apr 16, 2015)

I bought an '09 Altima a couple of weeks ago. Today as I approached the car, I heard a whistling sound coming from underneath the hood. It onlys stops when the engine is running and I step on the brake pedal. Otherwise, it is still audible, even while driving on the highway. It stops whenever I use the brake pedal. The parking brake has no effect. I took my key out of range of the car and it does not stop.

Can anyone tell me what this is? I've uploaded a short video clip to YouTube which is linked below.

https://youtu.be/LVxI-GfcKxE


----------

